# Deere 4310 indicator codes



## MFreund

Hello, I am new to this and hope someone can send me in the right direction. I have a 2004 4310 with e-hydro. When i start it up the hydro seem slow. If you give it full throttle the hydro works fine but give the code of 3 short and 1 long flashes. fluid was changed 8/07 and level is near the top of the sight glass. Any ideas??


----------



## Morgan

Filter maybe


----------



## hawgdawg50

*codes ...-*

P. 155 of my manual says this is for the Throttle Position Sensor. Wish I could figure how to copy and paste a .pdf table, but barring that, here's what the chart says: 

Normal operation:

FAULT CAUSE 
Voltage signal is out of 
range. 
Input is not calibrated.

MACHINE RESPONSE
Load Match is disabled;
loss of performance.
RESET ACTION
Power recycled through off
to clear error status.
Sensor has to be recalibrated.

Calibration Routine:
FAULT CAUSE
Voltage signal is out of
range.
MACHINE RESPONSE
Calibration routine
stops.

RESET ACTION
Power recycled through off
to clear error status.
Calibration repeated after
signal is back within range.


Not sure if this helps a lot.



Tommy Watson


----------



## hawgdawg50

Here's what the manual table has:

Here are the table headings:

FAULT CODE, FLASH SEQUENCE, STARTING TEST POINT,
FAULT CAUSE, MACHINE RESPONSE, RESET ACTION

Here's what's in the table. I've separated each block by commas.


Normal Operation:
3, • • • - ,Throttle Position Potentiometer,

Voltage signal is out of
range.
Input is not calibrated.,
Load Match is disabled;
loss of performance.,
Power recycled through off
to clear error status.
Sensor has to be recalibrated.,
Calibration Routine:
Voltage signal is out of
range.,
Calibration routine
stops.,
Power recycled through off
to clear error status.
Calibration repeated after
signal is back within range.,

Don't know if this helps much.

Tommy Watson


----------



## MFreund

Thank you, That gives me a place to start. I wonder should I wait a few seconds with the key on b4 starting the tractor to let it calibrate or do you think it is a part failure?? I am going to deere parts to see what a throttle position potentiometer costs. I will also check to make sure all wires are hooked up on the tractor. I didn't know where to start. I was assuming a hydro problem. I also purchased a cd manual off ebay yesterday. Will post fix..


----------



## MFreund

Tommy, 
If you don't mind could you attach it to a e-mail and send it to me?? [email protected] It would give me something to do while my manual comes.


----------



## Live Oak

What's the latest on the throttle position potentiometer problem?


----------



## MFreund

*potentiometer*

I really know how to spell it now. The throttle postion potentiometer is out of range. I was at my dealer this morning to find out how to calibrate it as it does not say in the technical manual. They would not sell or give me the procedure to calibrate it, I need to bring it in, but they are too busy to get to it soon. The grass won't wait. Does anyone out there know the procedure?? Chief you seem to have contacts, will your guy give up trade secrets???


----------



## Live Oak

Tommy,

I feel for ya and the tall grass so please understand this will be a LONG post. The following is a cut and paste from my shop CD for my 4410 eHydro. Same info. applies to your 4310. Unfortunately this procedure requires not only a volmeter but a special John Deere test kit and break out box. I cut and pasted the procedure to give you an idea of what all is involved. 

I am not sure if you can continue to use your tractor to mow until the dealer can get to you without causing any damage or not so I recommend you call the dealer and ask. 

Wish I could be more help.



eHydro - Throttle Position Potentiometer Test

Reason:To verify the throttle position potentiometer for proper
voltage with the throttle in the low and high idle positions.

Equipment
• JDG1575 Test Kit

Procedure:
1. Park machine safely in neutral with park brake locked.
2. Remove the right side cowl panel.
3. Inspect the linkage between throttle lever and
potentiometer for wear, damage or looseness. Repair or
replace as needed.
MX17140
4. Connect the red lead to the volt, ohms, Hz input jack (A)
of the multimeter and the voltage A terminal (B) of the
breakout box.
5. Connect the black lead to the com input jack (C) of the
multimeter and the voltage C terminal (D) of the breakout
box.
6. Connect the 3 pin extender harness (E) into the 3 pin
connector (F) of the breakout box.
7. Set the multimeter to the DCV position (G).
8. Set breakout box switch to off position (H).
MX9835
9. Connect the position sensor Y connector (I) between the
throttle position potentiometer (J), the machine wiring
harness (K), and the extender harness (L).
10.Turn the key switch to the run position.
11.The input voltage should be within specification. If not,
See “Power Circuit Operation” on page 158.
MX17141
12.Move the red lead on the breakout box from the A
terminal to the B terminal (M).
13.Set throttle to low idle position.
14.The low idle voltage should be within specification. If
not, adjust potentiometer.
15.Set throttle to high idle position.
16.The high idle voltage should be within specification. If
the voltage is within specification, calibrate the throttle
position potentiometer. If not, replace and adjust the throttle
position potentiometer.
17.Turn the key switch to the off position.
18.Unplug the position Y connector from the machine
wiring harness and the throttle potentiometer.
19.Connect the machine wiring harness to the throttle
potentiometer.
20.Install the right side cowl panel.
Specification:
Input Voltage . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 5.0 ± 0.2 volts
Low Idle Position Signal Voltage. . . . . . . . 0.4 - 1.0 volts
High Idle Position Signal Voltage . . . . . . . 3.2 - 4.5 volts



eHydro - Throttle Position Potentiometer Adjustment and Calibration

Reason:To adjust the throttle position potentiometer for the proper
voltage with the throttle lever in the low and high idle
positions.

Equipment:
• JDG1575 Test Kit

Adjustment Procedure:
1. Park machine safely in neutral with park brake locked.
2. Remove the right side cowl panel.
3. Inspect the linkage between throttle lever and
potentiometer for wear, damage or looseness. Repair or
replace as needed.
4. Connect the red lead to the volt, ohms, Hz input jack (A)
of the multimeter and the voltage B terminal (B) of the
breakout box.
5. Connect the black lead to the com input jack (C) of the
multimeter and the voltage C terminal (D) of the breakout
box.
6. Connect the 3 pin extender harness (E) into the 3 pin
connector (F) of the breakout box.
7. Set the multimeter to the DCV position (G).
8. Set breakout box switch to the off position (H).
9. Connect the position sensor Y connector (I) between the
throttle position potentiometer (J), the machine wiring
harness (K), and the extender harness (L).
10.Turn the key switch to the run position.
11.Loosen the lock nuts (M) enough that the potentiometer
will stay in place without turning, but can be rotated by
hand.
12.Set the throttle to the low idle position.
13.Rotate the potentiometer until the meter reading is
within specification.
14.With the calibration kit still attached, tighten the two nuts
to specification, being sure that the voltage reading does
not change.
15.Set the throttle to the high idle position.
16.The high idle voltage should be within specification. If
the voltage is within specification, calibrate the throttle
position potentiometer. If not, replace and adjust the throttle
position potentiometer.
Specification:
Low Idle Position Signal Voltage. . . . . . . . 0.8 ± 0.1 volts
High Idle Position Signal Voltage . . . . . . . 3.8 - 4.5 volts
Lock Nut Torque . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 3.4 N•m (30.0 lb-in.)
Calibration Procedure:
1. Turn key switch to the off position.
2. Unplug the position Y connector from the machine
wiring harness and the throttle potentiometer.
3. Connect the machine wiring harness to the throttle
potentiometer.
4. Set the throttle lever to the low idle position.
5. Turn the key switch to the run position.
MX10694
6. The fault light (N) should display the 3 short and 1 long
flash (• • • -) fault code.
7. Wait 5 seconds then move the throttle lever to the high
idle position.
8. After 5 seconds the fault light should turn off.
9. When the flash code ends the throttle position
potentiometer is calibrated.
10.Install the right side cowl panel.


----------



## MFreund

*Thank you!!!!*

I apreciate all the help. I am confident I cannot do this without dealer tools. I will call them tomorrow to make sure it is ok to use tractor without damage. I may try to backprobe the connector and see if it has 5v. I will have to look at wiring diagrams to see what wires for. This is a great web sight. I will tell everyone I know!!!


----------



## Live Oak

*Re: Thank you!!!!*



> _Originally posted by MFreund _
> *I apreciate all the help. I am confident I cannot do this without dealer tools. I will call them tomorrow to make sure it is ok to use tractor without damage. I may try to backprobe the connector and see if it has 5v. I will have to look at wiring diagrams to see what wires for. This is a great web sight. I will tell everyone I know!!! *


By all means PLEASE DO! We LOVE new members and folks who come to visit us and join in. Wish I could be of more help but sometimes the special tools limit that. Good luck on your battle was the grass and hope your 4310 is back up and running soon and on the cheap!


----------



## chrpmaster

MFreund

I don't know how your dealer would take it but I would ask for a loaner tractor if they can't get to you soon. I'm sure they have used ones sitting around and for what these tractors cost it only seems fair.

Andy


----------



## MFreund

*calibration procedure*

I ahve a friend that is a A plus auto tech and he looked at it and he back probed the connector and got the potentiometer to be .9v at idle and 4.3 v at full throttle which in in spec, but we cannot get the tractor to do calibration procedure. With the key on the info light flashes once to let you know it works then will not flash until you move the throttle. I thought it may be a waiting game, but I waited 3 minutes and nothing. Is there something that needs to be done to let the tractor know that it should be calibrating. Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## Live Oak

Looks like you may be onto something with your mechanic friend. Good luck and hope this helps. 



Calibration Procedure:

1. Turn key switch to the off position.

2. Unplug the position Y connector from the machine
wiring harness and the throttle potentiometer.

3. Connect the machine wiring harness to the throttle
potentiometer.

4. Set the throttle lever to the low idle position.

5. Turn the key switch to the run position.

6. The fault light (N) should display the 3 short and 1 long
flash (• • • -) fault code.

7. Wait 5 seconds then move the throttle lever to the high
idle position.

8. After 5 seconds the fault light should turn off.

9. When the flash code ends the throttle position
potentiometer is calibrated.

10.Install the right side cowl panel.


----------



## MFreund

*potentiometer update*

Well, no luck yet, This morning I got the bright idea that maybe the hst control module could not "see" what was happening at the potentiometer (broken wire between throttle and computer) No luck, the voltmeter showed the exact same at the potentiometer as at the controller. When I had the fuse door off I noticed the fuse in location f12 was empty and on the door it says hst calibration. I thought FINALLY, but alas when you put a 10a fuse in f12 the light stays on constantly and according to the door that also disables the HST. So, I have ruled out a few more things but no resolution. The Dealer said this code only disables the Load Match feature and would cause no harm to tractor. Hopefully he knows what he is talking about and is not blowing smoke up my rear. The tractor runs much better with the potentiometer set, but I need to figure out how to get it to calibrate. There must be a sequence to get the tractor to recognize the calibration sequence. Thanks for all the help


----------



## MFreund

*FINALLY SUCESS!!!!!!!!!!*

I have finally reached sucess!!!! I could not get the throttle potentiometer to calibrate so I thought Why not calibrate the Electronic Operating System(which is what moving fuse F11 to F12 does) Wrong answer!!! Now I had a tractor that would not move with 4 codes flashing. I double checked all the potentiometers (forward, backward, and throttle) by back probing the conectors and checked the resistance of the proportional drive sloeniod. All the tests were in range. I thought to myself this is going to be very expensive to have the dealer fix this!! I reread the (for the 50th time) The Throttle Potentiometer Test and noticed the first line "Park machine safely in neutral with the park brake locked" I thought to myself, What could it hurt?? This line is at the front of the test sequence and not repeated and the front of the calibration sequence, but is the secret to calibrating sucessfully the throttle and both forward and reverse potentiometers. After calibrating three potentiometers, I still had to do the Electronic Operating System. After doing it EXACTLY as stated and following PRECICELY the direction I now have a tractor that runs perfectly and works as intended. The dealer still has not had an opening for me but now I don't need him!!!!!!! I would highly suggest buying the technical manual. It is cheap on Ebay and worth five times what you pay. If anyone has any problems I would be glad to help, these tractors are not as hard as the dealers make them out to be. After all the help I got here I would be glad to share my new knowledge. Thanks for all the help!!!!!


----------



## Live Oak

Great news MFreund! Glad things finally worked for you. Just remember me when and if I have that same issues with my 4410!  

Outstanding troubleshooting and mechanicsmanship too! :cheers:


----------



## steuny

I just purchased a JD4410 and have some problems with the Epowerreverser. The tractor clutch stops working after 3 or 4 cycles. The powerreverse lever is in forward and after the fourth cycle it just stops. Need to go back to neutral, clutch and then goes again. Code flashing is 32. Clutch position potentiometer needs calibrating. Is this kit (JDG1575) worth owning to eliminate costly trips to the dealer.


----------



## Live Oak

At $491.03, I think it would definitely not be worth buying it. The calibration should be a very rare procedure that you might do once or twice in the life time of the tractor. Ask you Deere dealer if they have a mobile repair mechanic that can drive out to you and do the calibration. Most is not all Deere dealers have mobile repair mechanics that work out of a well equipped truck.


----------



## MFreund

I would not buy the kit(if they would even sell it to you). What I did was use a Electrical test kit and back probed the wires at the connector and used a voltmeter to calibrate the Potentiometer. It is the same thing you need to do. Use a small fine strong wire to slide up the wire. Think paperclip/needle. Use that to contact teminals inside the connector while still connected.

Use your voltmeter to check the wires. Find the connector for the clutch pedal potentiometer. With the key in the run position 1 wire will be 5v reference, 1 wire ground(usually black), and the last(usually middle) wire will be the output to computer. Loosen the small bolts and check the voltages at top of travel (TOT) and bottom of travel(BOT). The TOT should be 3.5v to 4.8v. BOT should be .8v +- .1 (could be .7to.9v). Adjust potentiometer tighten and recheck.

Let us know it you have any more questions


----------



## PSBK

I have an ’03 John Deere 4310 ePowrReveser with a clutch problem. The clutch pedal just goes to the floor and disengages the clutch. If I pull the pedal up by hand or attach a bungee cord to it, the clutch engages and the tractor works fine. Anyone have this issue or know if I simply broke a spring, or if I have a more complicated electro or hydraulic problem? Tractor has 230 hours on it. Thanks, Pat


----------



## ljkofford

how do you pull the codes for the 4310?


----------



## hawgdawg50

indicator light on the right fender flashes the codes


----------



## Papajerry

MFreund,
I have 4310 EHydro just as you do.
Starts & runs ok but won’t move. Indicator light doesn’t come on. Forward & reverse pedals just don’t work. I have a multimeter but that’s all ( and I am no electrician-probably don’t know how to use it very well). I think seat safety switch is working when I unplugged & checked for continuity. ( and the machine started -so I assume that’s working) I thought about taking hydraulic valves & solenoid out to apply voltage and see if they activate????any thoughts?


----------

